# drop shot line twist?



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Does anybody else have line twist problems with a drop shot? How can I stop this?


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't have any problems with it, but I would guess an easy way to fix it would be a small barrel swivel.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Do you use floro or mono?


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

I actually use flouro, mono, and braid.  I have quite a few different setups spooled with different lines.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

RANGER16 said:


> Does anybody else have line twist problems with a drop shot? How can I stop this?


When you've got line twist on a spinning reel. Cut your lure off, open your bail, then walk or pull about 100ft. to 200ft. of line off your reel and reel it back into your reel slowly. This allows your line to untwist back into a natural position on your reel. You can do this on the water or in your front yard prior to your fishin' trip.

Now to keep your drop-shot from twisting your line. You'll need to hook just the very tip of the worm onto your drop-shot hook. This should reduce your line twist. But again, if you end up with a little line twist. Just cut it/peel it/reel it.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Use a tiny Spro barrel swivel above your rig. I just started doing it this year and it makes a world of difference.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I drop shot on Erie with braid and a floro leader. The braid doesn't twist up like other lines do. when I used floro dropshotting, I used a barrel swivel about a foot or so above the hook.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

